# ccw permits



## frbjr (Jan 12, 2008)

how do you go about getting ccw permits from different states?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you talking about resident or non-resident?

Most of the time of you Google something along the lines of Concealed Weapon Permit _______ (insert state) you'll get the link to the right department.

You can also check out sites like http://www.handgunlaw.us/ There may be links there as well.


----------



## frbjr (Jan 12, 2008)

I live in north carolina and I was wondering if it would behove me to get more than one


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Go to the handgunlaw site and hit the reciprocity map. We're covered pretty well with our NC permit. If you need one for a state that doesn't honor ours, then by all means go for it.


----------

